# Your Favorite Highlighting Shades



## ebonyannette (Oct 12, 2006)

What are your favorite colors to highlight your brows with?

Right now my fav's are

Arena
Satin Taupe
Silver Ring
Expensive Pink
Tempting
Retrospeck
Juiced
Mulch (since Im NW55 this actually works well for me)
Juxt
and Soba
Im going to buy another highlight shade and Im trying to decide between Ricepaper, Shroom, and Naked Lunch any suggestions?


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 12, 2006)

Yes amazing thread I have the same question


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Oct 12, 2006)

shroom is a must have but naked lunch has a lot of shimmer


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 12, 2006)

Hmmm.. nylon, rice paper, jest, texture, goldmine, say yeah, .

If mulch is a highlighter fo you than you might def need to check out mythology
motif
say yeah
sunnyside
era
honeylust
and seedy pearl maybe.

Hope this helps hun


----------



## Me220 (Oct 12, 2006)

These are both LE pigments but Sunnydaze and Gold Dusk pigment rock as highlighter. Sunnydaze isn't super light, but it's good natural-ish color to blend under the brow.


----------



## sexypuma (Oct 12, 2006)

i use gingersoft, ricepaper, gateaux and shooting star. But i think shooting star is the most flattering.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 12, 2006)

Shroom and Nylon


----------



## sandy05 (Oct 12, 2006)

I just recently used shooting star as a highlight. I also love arena.


----------



## mekaboo (Oct 12, 2006)

Era, Arena, Vex, Motif, Honey Lust, Retrospeck, Nylon, Silver Ring, Electra are some of my favs.


----------



## britaniefaith (Oct 12, 2006)

nylon and vanilla pigment


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 12, 2006)

Patina, patina, patina!!!  It looks great with almost everything and it looks great on dark skin.


----------



## calbear (Oct 13, 2006)

Directly under my brow - I use Dazzlelight and then right under that, I use a mixture of vanilla and pink opal pigments.  I also like Hush or Motif for a pinkish tone or vanilla pigment alone if I am doing something warmer.


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Oct 13, 2006)

Nylon( my number one highlighter shade)Shroom, retrospeck, sunnydaze pigment, naked lunch, arena and orange tangent for certain looks!


----------



## toby1 (Oct 13, 2006)

Era, Shroom, Nylon, Ricepaper, Vex, Motif, Oceanique, White Frost, Vapour, Honesty, Truce, & Tan pigment


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 13, 2006)

oh god i forgot the beautyfull gold dusk


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 14, 2006)

rice paper is GORGEOUS.

i use vanilla pigment everyday, it's mad universal.  and it's really sheer but always catches the light in a different color.


----------



## amillion (Oct 21, 2006)

I made myself a quad of beaded, shroom, retrospeck and Urban Decays YDK. It's perfect for me.


----------



## french-dessert (Oct 21, 2006)

so sad no one mentioned ( crystal avalanch )! it's very nice high light under eye brow i'm so eddicted to this highlight color 
pluss nylon , Naked Lunch  , retrospeck


----------



## User67 (Oct 22, 2006)

Shroom is a must have like others have said. I also love Dazzlelight, Naked Lunch, Nylon, Vanilla Pigment & Seedy Pearl.


----------



## devin (Oct 24, 2006)

vex, lovebud, orb, honesty, honeylust, woodwinked, ricepaper, nylon, lily white piggie, vanilla piggie, naked lunch


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 24, 2006)

I know I'm not the only one who uses my MSFs. I wore Naked You today, but I love the pinks in Petticoat and Porcelain Pink.


----------



## n_c (Oct 24, 2006)

I love Naked Lunch!


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Nov 2, 2006)

A lot of my favs have already bee posted, but I just wanted to echo Seedy Pearl.  I also think Saddle is another underrated Brow area colour.


----------



## liltweekstar (Nov 3, 2006)

shroom and vex


----------



## Naturellle (Nov 3, 2006)

My absolute favorite is Gleam! I also love Expensive pink.


----------



## SWEET LUST * (Nov 14, 2006)

i use a self-pressed silver dust iridescent powder for my highlight


----------



## bellezzadolce (Nov 14, 2006)

Arena
Brule'
Era
Naked Launch
Nylon
Retrospeck
Ricepaper
Shroom
Vanilla
Vex
Woodwinked

Bare canvas paint
Beige-ing shade stick
NW25 studio finish concealer and studio touch-ip stick


----------



## OnaFyre (Nov 16, 2006)

Along the same lines, what is your fav brow highlight for a cool toned eye look? I switch it up a lot, but my main go to is Vanilla pigment. But I've been looking for and trying out different highlights for cool eye looks and haven't found something I love yet. Any thoughts?


----------



## ebonyannette (Nov 19, 2006)

hmm, for  a cool eye look maybe Phloof! ?


----------



## labwom (Nov 19, 2006)

I like Ricepaper, Motif and Era!


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2006)

My main ones are the usual ricepaper, shroom, & vanilla pigment. Pink freeze, Era, phloof, perverted pearl, oceanique, pink opal pigment & sometimes concealor. I'm a NC42-45 for reference purposes.


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2006)

I use them too, I really like New Vegas as a highlight color, especially on my cheekbones.  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I know I'm not the only one who uses my MSFs. I wore Naked You today, but I love the pinks in Petticoat and Porcelain Pink._


----------



## mommamacgurl (Jan 14, 2007)

shroom
                                                      rice paper
                                                      grain
                                                      nylon


----------



## babyarkansas (Jan 14, 2007)

Usually use vanilla pigment, Kid es for a natural (non shimmery) look, and vex es (same effect of vanilla for me) on rare occasions


----------



## Peach_patch (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm with britaniefaith - Nylon and Vanilla pigment are my faves.


----------



## mjalomo (Mar 10, 2007)

I love Naked Lunch.  It's the first shadow I hit pan on!!!  I also own thee retrospeck shadows, but only because it is almost all the palettes.


----------



## DC-Cutie (Mar 11, 2007)

I just fell in love with pigment - Naked


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 14, 2007)

Arena is my HG color, I've been using it almost every day for over 4 years.  It is a perfect flesh color on me.  I have a wide eye bed and using a color like nylon accentuates how high my brow is.  Arena looks like skin color and if I want it lighter, I just apply vanilla pigment on top of it, which is really pretty too.  Brings out the gold tone in the vanilla.


----------



## Eemaan (Mar 14, 2007)

Gold Dusk Pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have 3 jars of it in case i ever run out (use it every day), aboslutely love it


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 14, 2007)

I use -- 
NC35 (everyday) 
Sometimes I'll put one of these over it--
Vanilla p/m
Nylon
Naked Lunch

I'm a NC43


----------



## This Is Mine (Apr 2, 2007)

shroom, retrospeck, vanilla pigment


----------



## Jayne (Apr 26, 2007)

- Shroom e/s
- Naked Lunch e/s
- Vanilla p/m
- Gold Dusk p/m
- Deckchair p/m
- Phloof e/s 
- Retrospeck e/s


----------



## chocokitty (Apr 26, 2007)

Vex (my fav), Shroom & Dazzlelight


----------



## AppleDiva (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 

 
_Patina, patina, patina!!!  It looks great with almost everything and it looks great on dark skin._

 
Sable is good too!


----------



## AppleDiva (May 7, 2007)

I also use lune (MAC Blushcreme Pearl), tan pigment.


----------



## Graziella*K (May 7, 2007)

MY 3 favorites at the moment are : 

- Phloof!
- Shroom
- Magic dust

xoxoGraziellaxoxo


----------



## lipshock (May 9, 2007)

I cannot get Nylon to work on me as a highlight, no matter what I pair it with or what I do with it (argh).  It just comes out looking like a frosty mess (ick).  Any suggestions?

But my faves have to be:

Magic Dust
Vanilla Pigment (HG!)
Naked Lunch
Shroom
Whistle (try this, ladies, with a pink and purple look!)
& others but they escape me at the moment

AND just I recently started using NC15 and NC42 Studio Finish Concealors as highlighters.  I wish I had found out by these two earlier, they are fantastic!  Not to mention they make my eyebrows look fabulous and polished!  Unbelievable!


----------



## Jacq-i (May 10, 2007)

Lightscapade. I loooove it.


----------



## This Is Mine (May 10, 2007)

My faves right now are:
retrospeck e/s
vanilla pigment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



shroom
ricepaper  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



woodwinked 
pink opal pigment
concealer


----------



## MACa6325xi (May 10, 2007)

Arena, Arena, and more Arena


----------



## surfdiva (May 10, 2007)

Shroom 
Vex
Ricepaper


----------



## xiahe (May 10, 2007)

retrospeck, shroom, naked lunch, milani moonlight (dupe of a MAC shadow but i can't think of the name for it)...MAC pearl/luna CCB


----------



## MUALindsay (Sep 26, 2008)

.....


----------



## brownsuga lady (Sep 26, 2008)

Warming Trend (LE) is one of my new fav highlighting shades


----------



## Mi$s.MOneyHOney (Sep 28, 2008)

nylon or ricepaper


----------



## glamdoll (Sep 28, 2008)

Ricepaper
Phloof
Vanilla pigment
Dazzelight


----------



## glamdoll (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 

 
_retrospeck, shroom, naked lunch, milani moonlight (dupe of a MAC shadow but i can't think of the name for it)...MAC pearl/luna CCB_

 
Is moonlight the white that reflects blue??
if so, I think you are thinking of Vellum eyeshadow. I love that shadow!


----------



## msk (Sep 28, 2008)

Nanogold (LE) great with pink/purple looks
All that glitters

I prefer matte highlight looks so tend to use these more:-
Tete a tint (LE)
Samoa Silk
Frill - old

I wear NW50 foundation


----------



## nicoleh619 (Oct 20, 2008)

I love the staples mostly mentioned here nylon (just a lil on the browbone), ricepaper, shroom, pink opal piggie, vanilla piggie, arena, brule (or milani almodine since they're so similar)....but ladies I have to agree with the Sis that said she just fell in love with NAKED pigment!!!! Its so pretty....perfect amount of shimmer yet still understated not glittery...just so purty. Try it you'll like it! I bought motif thinking that would be a nice highlight but I HATE it...just looks pink and sheer on me...Any recs??


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 20, 2008)

I use either Vanilla pigment or Solar White e/s for all of my looks. I'm not the type of person who changes their highlight shade a lot


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nicoleh619* 

 
_I love the staples mostly mentioned here nylon (just a lil on the browbone), ricepaper, shroom, pink opal piggie, vanilla piggie, arena, brule (or milani almodine since they're so similar)....but ladies I have to agree with the Sis that said she just fell in love with NAKED pigment!!!! Its so pretty....perfect amount of shimmer yet still understated not glittery...just so purty. Try it you'll like it! I bought motif thinking that would be a nice highlight but I HATE it...just looks pink and sheer on me...Any recs??_

 
Yeah... Naked pigment is wonderful!  Sorry you haven't had luck with Motif yet, I love the look of it on me.  I just have a hard time figuring out what to wear it with!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 21, 2008)

tete a tint!!

I remember the Patina days (The early MAC days when it was my only highlight).. that colour has been sitting in my palette and not being used for so long.. I think I am going to try it tomorrow.
Shroom... I have ricepaper.. i always play with it and I like it but never wear it out.
Arena I don't have but swatched it and love it.. will get it.


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 21, 2008)

Im an NC45 and i use naked lunch and ricepaperr!!! im dying to try shroom thoughh!!


----------



## Tamzin_Uk (Nov 22, 2008)

unorthodox for the brow bone is what i use or ill use my "New vegas" msf!


----------



## animacani (Nov 23, 2008)

For my browbones I use solar white for my cheekbones I use a shimmer blush thing from Elizabeth Arden in nude shimmer.


----------



## dominichulinda (Nov 23, 2008)

shroom!!! <3


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 25, 2008)

I use Vanilla e/s and the Vanilla p/m as my highlight everyday. I want to try Nylon, Shroom and Naked Lunch one day.


----------



## ssudiva (Nov 26, 2008)

hhmmm....

beaded/femme-fi
cork
shroom
chrome yellow
naked lunch
groundwork
vanilla
hush


----------



## makeupNdesign (Nov 26, 2008)

Shroom, Nylon, Ricepaper


----------



## cuddle x bear (Nov 26, 2008)

femme fi, nylon and vanilla pigment are my go to faves


----------



## Prototype83 (Nov 26, 2008)

My favs are:

Naked Lunch
Vex
Shroom


----------



## d n d (Dec 4, 2008)

I only see a couple people  suggested Vanilla eyeshadow.  Can someone tell me if this color is a good pick for WOC?  I want it but I am not sure if the color would be right for me.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 4, 2008)

NARS Albatrossssssss


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 7, 2008)

I've been loving!!!!!!! 
studio light: sand (around my eye area)
lightful protective spf 20  (lighter shade) 
MSF: Medium(soft nice touch of UMP!)


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_tete a tint!!

I remember the Patina days (The early MAC days when it was my only highlight).. that colour has been sitting in my palette and not being used for so long.. I think I am going to try it tomorrow.
Shroom... I have ricepaper.. i always play with it and I like it but never wear it out.
Arena I don't have but swatched it and love it.. will get it._

 
*Me too! Tete a Tint!*

First I apply some Girl Friendly Paint pot with my #227 brush. Then Tete a Tint with a #217. Lastly I add a little Blanc Type to really accentuate.

That's the combo I'm wearing in my profile pic. It's my fave.


----------



## suncica1hinet (Dec 20, 2008)

Ricepaper, Next to nothing, Nylon


----------



## nids (May 11, 2010)

Rice paper & Nylon


----------



## jazmatazz (May 11, 2010)

Current brow highlighter faves:

Arena 
Ricepaper
Shroom (I've almost hit pan)


----------



## she (May 11, 2010)

nc35 or nc45 concealer
comfort msf
nw25/nc30 chromographic pencil
pearl ccb


----------



## Smf16 (May 22, 2010)

Hello all! Newbie here!

No one mentioned...All that glitters! Love it!


----------



## durellsgrl (May 22, 2010)

i love rice paper. i use it all the time.


----------



## L281173 (May 30, 2010)

Mulch, Woodwinked, Amberlights, Expensive Pink and Coppering are amongst my favorite highlight colors.


----------



## Nelly711 (May 30, 2010)

I like:

Vanilla pigment
Naked pigment
Fairylite pigment
Dazzlelight
Soba
Solarwhite
Arena
Brule
Orb


----------



## thiscarmen (May 31, 2010)

Crystal Avalanche
Nylon
Shroom
Blanc Type
Brule


----------



## sunscreens (Jun 2, 2010)

Area is my hands down favourite one, I got the inspiration from Pixiwoo on youtube - they both suggest it for a highlight on darker skin.


----------



## Senoj (Jun 3, 2010)

My favorite is Ricepaper but I stared using a matte color by Sephora called Universal Beige. Milani's to the beach (I think is the name) is a good highlight color too.


----------



## DaniCakes (Jun 4, 2010)

Ricepaper
Chamomille
Arena
NC 35 or NW40 Concealer
Vanilla Pigment (My Holy Grail) Love, love, love it!!!


----------



## afulton (Apr 30, 2011)

Here are some of my favs:

  	Naked pigment
  	Vanilla pigment
  	Arena
  	Ricepaper
  	Jest
  	Vanilla
  	Motif
  	Vex
  	Orb
  	Patina
  	Grain


----------

